# [Adobe premiere pro]flüssige slowmotion?



## redhawk (23. März 2004)

hallo,

wenn ich bei premiere die geschwindigkeit bei einem video auf 20% setzte ist es zwar zeitlupe aber es ruckelt.kann ich irgendwie die frame zahl erhöhen das das flüssig rüberkommt?


vielen dank


----------



## goela (23. März 2004)

Antworten  findest Du hier!


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (23. März 2004)

ich glaube der Link ist nicht richtig. Bei mir kommt ein leeres Suchergäbnis.

Oder soll das die Andeutung auf Forumsuche sein ?


----------



## redhawk (24. März 2004)

ich habs gefunden danke für die hilfe


----------



## goela (24. März 2004)

@schnipp-schnapp
Bei mir geht der Link!


----------



## The-God (24. März 2004)

Also diese Thema interessiert mich auch. Müsste man also theoretisch mit mehr Frames aufnehmen ? Aber es muss doch eine andere Möglichkeit geben.

Gruß


----------



## goela (24. März 2004)

Mehr Frames aufnehmen? Wie soll dies möglich sein! Einzig was möglich ist, dass man zwischen zwei unterschiedlichen Frames interpoliert! Aber ist nur begrenzt möglich.

Wer eine gute und saubere Slowmotion haben will, der muss zu einer Highspeed-Kamera greifen!


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (25. März 2004)

hmm, bei geht der Link einfach nicht.
Ich gelange dort hin...
ww.tutorials.de/search.php?action=simplesearch&amp;showposts=0&amp;query=Zeitlupe&amp;sortby=&amp;sortorder=&amp;searchdate=-1
(wegen der Linkumwandlung müsst ihr noch ein w davor stellen)

Ist aber egal. Ich kenne den Beitrag. Hat mich nur halt gewundert warum ich falsch umgeleitet wurde.


----------



## Receiver (25. März 2004)

Bei mir geht der link auch nicht, is aber jetzt auch egal...

Ich hab mal was gesehen, war zwar für AE, aber vielleicht kennt das ja jemand auch für AP. Das ganze nennt sich ReTimer von RealViz/Digital Anarchy? oder so. Hab hier mal nen Link: http://www.digitalanarchy.com/product_retimer.html

Das Problem bei dem "langziehen" eines Videos ist ja, dass das Programm die Frames die eigentlich ja gar nicht da sind berechnen muss. AE und AP schaffen das aber nicht wirklich. ReTimer aber irgendwie schon. Ich hab da mal ein Video von gesehen, wo eine ähnliche Zeitverzögerung erzeugt wurde wie bei Dir, und das ganze lief ruckelfrei ab und sah hammergeil aus....

Kannst ja mal gucken, ob Du das gebrauchen kannst...


----------



## The-God (26. März 2004)

Die Antwort auf alle unsere Fragen vielen Dank Receiver !

Gruß


----------

